# Immediately mud over tape



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the way I've done it.
Make sure it's at least 6" wide and make it a thin coat.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't like to do it, but for small jobs that need done in a hurry, I use some 45 minute or 90 minute quickset joint compound to bed the tape. Then, after it sets, I apply standard joint compound. That gets you 2 coats on for day 1. It's just a pita having to mix the mud, knowing just how much you need before it sets up and hardens in your mud pan. I don't know if the professional finishers would rely on quickset for more than a coat.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Unless it is a quick patch--I use Multipurpose to embed the tape--that dries in 2 to 3 hours if you have fans--then 45 minute easy sand----top coat with light weight--

However---with all that moisture---you can't sand the next day---so no real time is saved--but it might save you a trip to the job the second day.

You need dry mud to paint---


----------



## onebaddodge06 (Oct 10, 2014)

Not a fan of hot mud to tape. I like the premix nice and soupy so it rolls under the tape and reduces blistering. I've never been successful at maintaining the soupy consistency with hot mud.

First coat of hot, second coat lightweight, final coat of the light blue lid or box.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

onebaddodge06 said:


> Not a fan of hot mud to tape. I like the premix nice and soupy so it rolls under the tape and reduces blistering. I've never been successful at maintaining the soupy consistency with hot mud.
> 
> First coat of hot, second coat lightweight, final coat of the light blue lid or box.


 What do you mean by "rolls under the tape".I use hot mud for taping about every day..Premix I have seen is not "soupy" and hot mud should not be mixed that way either.What is your experience?
We use Durabond 90 to tape.Lay some in the joint ,embed tape and then lay some more over .You need to mud both sides of the tape..


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^ totally agree with above. If your mud is "soupy" you have added waaaaaay to much water. And have basically rendered the mud useless. It will be so weak and brittle when it dries, same thing goes for hot mud.


----------



## BoomerDale (Jan 12, 2015)

You can use fibafuse drywall tape, hot mud and a big fan to complete the seam in about 90 minutes. The mud goes through the fibafuse so it dries much faster than paper with no shrinkage. If you place a large fan on the seam, you can dry a couple of coats coats in less than an hour. 

Hot mud is available in 5 minute and 20 minute for small jobs. It's a good idea to use a thin skim of premixed all purpose for the final coat, if you are not going to apply a texture. You can apply all 3 coats and then dry it with a fan in 60-90 minutes. 

This method is if you are in a big hurry. It is a solid, high quality, professional repair.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If your in that big a hurry instead of a fan that will cause shrinkage and cracking mix the hot mud with warm water.


----------



## BoomerDale (Jan 12, 2015)

ToolSeeker said:


> If your in that big a hurry instead of a fan that will cause shrinkage and cracking mix the hot mud with warm water.


Fans don't cause shrinkage. Shrinkage is part of the drying process, not a malady. Delayed shrinkage is a drywall malady. Adding warm water to 20 minute mud will make it set up in 10-15 minutes, but it won't be dry for hours or even days depending on the temperature, airflow in the room and other factors. If you paint it when the surface looks dry, but the underlying compound is not completely dry, you will experience the malady know as delayed shrinkage.

There are a lot of reasons drywall cracks, but drying too fast is not one of them. There is no speed limit on drying drywall compound. The speed limit on a drywall job is that you can't complete the job until the compounds are thoroughly dry.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Totally disagree was going to post a bunch of links that say drying too fast will cause shrinking, but there are just too many. Yes mud shrinks, but when you put a fan on it, it dries the top but underneath it's still wet, This moisture will dry very slowly and will cause the top to crack. 

You can put a fan in a room to circulate the air and it will help it to dry. But to put the fan directly on it will cause problems. The same thing can happen if you use too much heat to make it dry faster.


----------



## BoomerDale (Jan 12, 2015)

ToolSeeker said:


> Totally disagree was going to post a bunch of links that say drying too fast will cause shrinking, but there are just too many. Yes mud shrinks, but when you put a fan on it, it dries the top but underneath it's still wet, This moisture will dry very slowly and will cause the top to crack.
> 
> You can put a fan in a room to circulate the air and it will help it to dry. But to put the fan directly on it will cause problems. The same thing can happen if you use too much heat to make it dry faster.


:laughing::no:


----------

